# Dempsey State fishing access



## Wyattbanks13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone ever fish Dempsey in the bay? Was curious if it would hold panfish


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Never tried it but I have my doubts on any good pan fish. Its shallow, muddy and no weeds. Just my opinion.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

There is not enough water inside . You can barely get a boat out of there.
I have fished on the outside in varies places between there and Johnson's Island twice and never had a bump. I've seen others try it too with the same results.
I can tell you I was at the coal dock about a week ago. I marked a ton of fish and caught nothing. Still want to go back.


----------



## Wyattbanks13 (Feb 1, 2015)

We kill the catfish there on soft water and caught a few perch too. But I think this weekend we're gonna go to bay bridge. And see what we can't catch


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you're wasting your time at the bridge ! Even the Gal at Bay View says she's nothing hear any good stories.
Goo to the coal dock . Go out to the green can across from the steel wall. Move up and down the drop till you find biters. That was my problem, I didn't move. I was in a mood after spending 2 hours changing a flat tire.


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

was that you way out there this past weekend? i was in the new marina beside the chesapeake building and saw a shanty but didnt venture out to see how it was.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Last time I fished off of Shelby street I put a camera in and it was nothing but shad on top of shad I never even saw another fish species I moved all over the place it was nothing but shad


----------



## mmeyer1977 (Jul 15, 2012)

Friend of mine swears that he catches perch in the middle bowl through the ice. I have tried a couple times with him in years past with little success. The best I've done was about a dozen on 1 trip. The shad are definitely all over the place in that area of the bay.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

tdl9092 said:


> was that you way out there this past weekend? i was in the new marina beside the chesapeake building and saw a shanty but didnt venture out to see how it was.


 I'm not sure where that is, but if you were in any of the marinas to the east of old Sandusky Boat you couldn't have seen me. The island would have blocked your view.
I'm not talking about the green can on out IN the bay. The one I'm talking about it just about on the west tip of the island. We've had a field day there in the past. ! AND I've also seen the wind change direction and shut them right off.
I love it there cuz it's usually peaceful, deep, and you don't have to worry about falling in a spring.


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

were you out there last week?


----------

